# WCG Avvy



## Charper2013 (Jun 12, 2009)

Can someone make me a WCG avvy with our teams logo. I have zilch photoshop skills. I know its simple but I just cant do it. Ive tried and tried..


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 12, 2009)

i could use one too since i dont have anything


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Jun 13, 2009)

KK
Who wants one tho?
Charper or Assasin? or both of ya?


----------



## Charper2013 (Jun 13, 2009)

Both


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Jun 13, 2009)

Ok I'll try and send it to ya ASAP!!


----------



## Charper2013 (Jun 13, 2009)

Thanks man!


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Jun 13, 2009)




----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 13, 2009)

nice


----------



## Charper2013 (Jun 13, 2009)

Thanks so much man


----------



## Charper2013 (Jun 13, 2009)

I tweaked a little with paint


----------

